# Der Dh/fr Treff-thread



## Freeriderdh (16. Januar 2004)

_Ich wäre mal dafür hier sowas wie einen Treff-Thread an den Tag zu bringen für die Jungs aus und um FFM. Den das Rohloff-Brothers Forum ist ausgestorben und bei der Alsbacherstraße kann man auch schlecht ma jemanden übers Internet erreichen.
Ich hatte schon öfter das Problem gewisse leute nicht mehr am Phone zu erreichen oder auch auf andere Wege, wenn es ma darum ging sich Biketechnisch am Wochenende zu treffen.
Ebenso geht es mir um gewisse Termine, wie die kommenden Dh-race saison usw.
Was ich schonmal erwähnen will ist zum Beispiel der 8-9.Mai, wo das King of Bikepark Rennen in Winterberg stattfindet! Ich werd sicher dabei sein und wie ich schon gehört hab, haben noch mehr intresse. 
Selbst wenns einfach ma um ne verabredung in OF gibt kann man ja hier ma bekannt geben und sich mit ein paar Leuten treffen.

Aber bitte net unnötig zumüllen!

Also lasst von euch hören wenn es was interessantes gibt, oder wenn ihr einfach ne Mitfahregelegenheit braucht, oder ähnliches!

Grüße Jan

Ride ON!_


----------



## fastmike (16. Januar 2004)

ei gude,des is ma ne gute idee,schließ mich da voll an und fang gleich ma an:wo fahrt ihr SA und SO??????????Anscheinend hat das mit der PM vorhint net geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderdh (16. Januar 2004)

Pm? Ich hab ne nachricht von dir auf mein icq bekommen, glaub ich.
Ich werd dieses weekend denk ich ma nicht fahren, hab nur hardtail und da wäre Feldi bei frost ein bissi *******.

Was ich auch schon ma erwähnen will
*23-25.07.04 ist Dh Bundesliga Rennen in Rittershausen*, ist ca. ne Stunde von Ffm weg und bei gutem Wetter ne spaßige sache.

Ride On


----------



## *JO* (17. Januar 2004)

gude idee


----------



## THEYO (17. Januar 2004)

yo als ich bin morgen um 12 anner hohemark, wenns net wie asu eimern gießt!!

mfg
yo


----------



## Freeriderdh (17. Januar 2004)

mh, ich hab eigendlich morgen nix zu tun, da könnt ich glatt ein schlappen mit profil aufs bike planzen und auf'n feldi gehen. Bin mir aber net ganz sicher, da ich net weiß wann und in welchem Zustand ich heim komme.!   

Ride On


----------



## seig25 (18. Januar 2004)

Freeriderdh schrieb:
			
		

> _Ich wäre mal dafür hier sowas wie einen Treff-Thread an den Tag zu bringen für die Jungs aus und um FFM. Den das Rohloff-Brothers Forum ist ausgestorben und bei der Alsbacherstraße kann man auch schlecht ma jemanden übers Internet erreichen.
> Ich hatte schon öfter das Problem gewisse leute nicht mehr am Phone zu erreichen oder auch auf andere Wege, wenn es ma darum ging sich Biketechnisch am Wochenende zu treffen......
> _


_

Jop Jan!


Man könnte auch so´ne Art "Stammtisch" etablieren. Einfach einmal die Woche oder einmal alle zwei Wochen fix an einem definierten Tag und Treffpunkt zusammenkommen. Natürlich muß man da aufpassen, was man in öffentlichen Foren so preisgibt, denn wenn das einer Spitz kriegt, daß die Frankfurter Biker z.B. immer am Donnerstag an der Alten Oper zusammenkommen, kann man natürlich auch ganz einfach dort erscheinen, um die Truppe auszuspionieren oder einen Maulwurf einzuspeisen. PARANOIA!!! Aber so iss es! Braucht nur mal wieder ein Förster Aktion Scharf wg. Feldberg oder so machen...

Vielleicht könnt ihr hier mal was dazu sagen, was ihr davon haltet, und einfach übers Forum das erste Treffen terminieren. Die weiteren kann man ja dann vor Ort mündlich vereinbaren, um nichts im öff. Forum preiszugeben.

cya,

Gabe
... heute am Feldberg. Schnee und Eis ab ca. Mitte. Ich mit dem CC´ler unterwegs. Yo und Co getroffen. Trotz Schnee und tw. Kälte, sehr coooool!_


----------



## THEYO (18. Januar 2004)

seig25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jop Jan!
> 
> 
> Man könnte auch so´ne Art "Stammtisch" etablieren. Einfach einmal die Woche oder einmal alle zwei Wochen fix an einem definierten Tag und Treffpunkt zusammenkommen. Natürlich muß man da aufpassen, was man in öffentlichen Foren so preisgibt, denn wenn das einer Spitz kriegt, daß die Frankfurter Biker z.B. immer am Donnerstag an der Alten Oper zusammenkommen, kann man natürlich auch ganz einfach dort erscheinen, um die Truppe auszuspionieren oder einen Maulwurf einzuspeisen. PARANOIA!!! Aber so iss es! Braucht nur mal wieder ein Förster Aktion Scharf wg. Feldberg oder so machen...
> ...



sehr geile idee gabe!!! 

da hab ich auf jeden fall bock drauf!! allerdings würd ich das treffen echt in der stadt machen da der feldberg ja wohl mehr oder weniger tabu ist  
naja ich bin immernoch total gestoket vom wochenende.....  

naechster termin von mir: 

naechsten samstag, 16:00 streetn. wenns nach mir geht treffen wir uns am besten vorm bicycles  

heute am feldi wars aber echt ma wieder genial!!!! wenns wetter passt werd ich am naechsten sonntag wieder da sein!

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (18. Januar 2004)

nächsten Samstag 16:00 Uhr ? Endgeil komm ich auch
-als treffpunkt kann man ja einfach einen ort nehmen den net jeder depp kennt muss ja auch net in frankfurt sein. . .  
sondern da wo kein Frankfurter uns vermutet. . .  
mfg JO


----------



## Freeriderdh (18. Januar 2004)

@seig25

Yap, sehr gute idee. So in der Richtung seh ich das auch.

Es würde bestimmt net gut kommen wenn hier 2 mal die Woche irgend eine Verabredung drin stehen würde, nach der art und weiße:" Lass ma am Samstag den Ilegalen Trail am Feldi rocken, wer kommt mit?"

Es geht mir größtenteils um ganz coole Aktionen die man ma zusammen starten könnte, wie zum beispiel im Frühjahr mit einer großen Horde nach Winterberg fahren für 2 tage, oder ähnliches. Und ich denk sowas geht in einem Forum wie diesem 10 mal besser, als wenn 2 Leute 3 Tage lang quer durch ffm Telefonieren um zu erfahren wer Zeit hat.
Genauere sachen könnte man dann ja bei einem kleinen Meeting ausmachen.

@Theyo
Is ne gude Idee, wäre bei genießbarem Wetter auch dabei!

Ride On!


----------



## THEYO (18. Januar 2004)

Freeriderdh schrieb:
			
		

> @seig25
> 
> Yap, sehr gute idee. So in der Richtung seh ich das auch.
> 
> ...



mies mies ich hab bock drauf!!

wieder streetfaxen machen....
ich glaub ich halts nemmer aus bis dahin... 

mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (18. Januar 2004)

da is der THEYo ja schonwieder   
was für ne gabel fährst du den zZ wenn du deien Z1 gerade verkaufst ?


----------



## THEYO (18. Januar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> da is der THEYo ja schonwieder
> was für ne gabel fährst du den zZ wenn du deien Z1 gerade verkaufst ?


schau amoal in meine bikebeschreibung, habs grad geändert, die z1 war vorher am scream....

mfg
yo 

OT: gehma im xtream-biker chat online


----------



## *JO* (18. Januar 2004)

wow boxxer nice !
jop ich geh mal im Xtb chat onl. mom
mfg JO


----------



## fastmike (19. Januar 2004)

ja und wie wars gestern am berg und wer war alles,hab mein arsch net von OF wegbekommen,egal war auch cool,endlich ma wieder gerockt,war auch n haufen leute da,feldi war glatt hä?


----------



## THEYO (19. Januar 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> ja und wie wars gestern am berg und wer war alles,hab mein arsch net von OF wegbekommen,egal war auch cool,endlich ma wieder gerockt,war auch n haufen leute da,feldi war glatt hä?


war überhaupt net glatt, war total porno.... der schnee war genau so sulzig das man gut grip hatte, bin nur 1 mal auf so nem baumstamm richtig weggerutscht, sonst wars einfach nur geilo...


mfg
yo


----------



## THEYO (20. Januar 2004)

soooo



wer hat denn lust auf ne runde street heute abend??

so um 7 anner hauptwache....

mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (20. Januar 2004)

ich komm
auch 
mfg JO


----------



## Freeriderdh (20. Januar 2004)

Servus Jungs,
hab heut mein lappen wieder bekommen. Man was ne erleichterung.
@ Theyo

Ich werd samstag sicher am start sein, werd oben mich auf den uns bekannten Parkplatz stellen. Meine frage ist jetzt ob wir uns da treffen könnten den ich bräucht bilder von meinem dh frame und den parts da der nächste woche unter ebay soll. Könntest ja vielleicht ein paar schießen.

Grüße Jan

Ride On


----------



## fastmike (21. Januar 2004)

biste wieder mobil,wurd auch zeit will endlich ma wieder aufn franky am WE,kommst bestimmt mit oder,ma begutachten was jetzt wirklich noch fahrbar ist und was net,hab jetzt nen neuen Steuersatz und neue gabel  geht gut ab hab se am WE an nem neuem sprung bei uns ausprobiert


----------



## Freeriderdh (21. Januar 2004)

Hab gerade über den Phil so ne kopie von n'rundbrief bekommen, wo es um frankenstein/rinne geht! Also die schönen stunts sollen alle mehr oder weniger kaputt sein    !!!! Das kotzt mich tierisch an, da werden wir erst vom feldberg verscheucht, haben uns ein bissi auf dem Franky abgesetzt und sogut wie kein schwein dort behindert oder gestört, und nun hab ich (wir)garnixmehr zum fahren (trainiren)! Da brauch man sich über illegale strecken garnicht wundern!

Ride On

Jan


----------



## fastmike (22. Januar 2004)

Kleine FR Tour am Sa gefällig?Morgens Wald so ab 11,dann Heusenstamm,danach noch streeten ffm,Sonntag Wetter?ma sehn:wald oder berg,Bin heute so ab ca.15.30 auch ma im wald fürn stündchen,wer hat bock?


----------



## *JO* (22. Januar 2004)

jo und am freitag en bissie streeten in Ffm ? 14.30 Hauptwache ?!
sind schon 3 
mfg JO


----------



## fastmike (22. Januar 2004)

servus,meint das jo das de später kommst,oder?Morgen ma sehn wie lang ich uf de Abbeit bin,evt.schon


----------



## Freeriderdh (23. Januar 2004)

Gude mike, wie ich sehe biste gerade online!
Also wegen morgen werd so vor 12 uhr in Of am start sein und gegen 5 uhr wollte der Yo glaub ich streeten gehen, da bin ich dan auch dabei.

Wie schauts aus wegen samstag abend?

Ride On

Jan


----------



## Sheep (23. Januar 2004)

also wenn ichs hier auch noch ma rein schreiben soll 
sonntaqg 12 hohemark 13:05 fährt der bus wer bis dahin net da is hat abgeschissen
greez
sheep


----------



## fastmike (23. Januar 2004)

gut siehts aus,geh jez gleich in wald,ole  können morgen labern,kommste e
vt.heute noch [email protected]:sachma wie alt bistn du?raffst du eigl.garnix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaboDeluxe (23. Januar 2004)

sacht ma' wer, wo und wann!

greetz Markus


----------



## *JO* (23. Januar 2004)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:
			
		

> sacht ma' wer, wo und wann!
> 
> greetz Markus


   stimmt is en 
geiler thread aber is langsam unübersichtlich  
trotztdem geilo hier   
@Sheep Adrian kommt zu 100% net weil der sich *aua* gemacht hat   fährt dieses we denke cih mal net mehr

mfg JO


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (23. Januar 2004)

...wer trifft sich morgen wo und wann in der Stadt?


----------



## *JO* (23. Januar 2004)

also max und ich 
und der THEYO glaub ich acuh und ÄÄhm mehr weiß ich auch net  
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (23. Januar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> also max und ich
> und der THEYO glaub ich acuh und ÄÄhm mehr weiß ich auch net
> mfg JO


also nochmal:

Morgen, 16:30 an der hauptwache street deluxe!!

am start sind bis jetzt:

THEYO
FreeriderDH
CrazyBikerPhil
*JO*
....... ka wer noch.......


aber auf jeden fall die beiden saschas net die ham heute ihre kurbeln gecrackt 


mfg
yo


----------



## flying-nik (23. Januar 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> also nochmal:
> 
> Morgen, 16:30 an der hauptwache street deluxe!!



ma schauen... vielleicht komm ich auch..wenn ja, bring ich noch 'n kumpel mit...just for fun!

r!de on


----------



## BOOZE (24. Januar 2004)

isch!!


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (24. Januar 2004)

Yep, auf'm Feldi im Schnee...mann, des hat ma' wieder spaß gemacht.


----------



## *JO* (24. Januar 2004)

muhaha endlich auch zu hause Streetön heute war lustisch   
JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderdh (25. Januar 2004)

Ich denk damit man nicht ganz die übersicht verliert, könnte man sobald man einen Terminvorschlag hat die *Uhrzeit* und den *Treffpunkt* immer *Fett* schreiben!

Ride On


----------



## Freeriderdh (25. Januar 2004)

Hier mal ein beispiel: Ich geh heute um *19:00 uhr * auf den *Fuchstanz* rodeln!!!!
Lol, vielleicht treff ich ja einen!

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Ride On


----------



## flying-nik (26. Januar 2004)

hey @ all 
hab *diese und kommende woche *, mo-FR immer von *13.oo bis 15.oo* Mittachspause, wer zeit & Lust zum *streeten * hat, meldet euch!
ich langweil mich sonst nua...

@ *JO* unn CO
streeten heut war nice!

r!de on


----------



## *JO* (26. Januar 2004)

jop heute war geil 
aber 13-15 Uhr 13 Uhr is zu früh  aber Freitag bekomm ich mein zeugnis da geht's  next Monday hab ich nach der 5ten aus also passt schon melde mich dann immer mal
mfg JO -> der übrigens leider immernoch nichts wegen der A66 gehört hat


----------



## Dr.Velo (26. Januar 2004)

wann geht ihr denn mal wieder abends streetn?? Bin mittags nämlich immer am arbeiten    !!!


----------



## THEYO (26. Januar 2004)

Dr.Velo schrieb:
			
		

> wann geht ihr denn mal wieder abends streetn?? Bin mittags nämlich immer am arbeiten    !!!


muss ersma neuen lenka ham.... kommt hoffentlich morgen...... hab alulenker an der stadtschlampe bei dem 180 versuch am living wohl endgültig getoetet...


mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheep (27. Januar 2004)

gude

ich währ ma dafür das wir uns bei nacht treffn 
dann zu streetn is eh viel chilliger
die stadt is so gut wie leer 
macht auch mehr bock wie ich finde

greez
sheep

@fastmike ich bin 2 jahre alt und gerade noch schlau genug nen biker von ner mülltonne zu unterscheiden


----------



## Dr.Velo (27. Januar 2004)

good idea @ sheep


----------



## fastmike (29. Januar 2004)

Servus alle,wollt ma hörn was am wochenende so geht,wo geht ihr fahrn bei dem kackwetter,vielleicht zusammen rocken??Wo,Wann


----------



## Freeriderdh (29. Januar 2004)

Gude also ich überleg bei dem vielen Schnee den es heute gab, und morgen geben soll, ob ich einfach ma Snowboarden geh am feldi, schnee liegt bei mir ja schon 15cm!
Ach hab eben mein geliebten frame der freiheit überlassen-->http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657968517
ab 18:00    

naja und hardtail is kurbel am arsch also wird's mim biken nix!

Ride On

Jan


----------



## *JO* (29. Januar 2004)

schöner Dämpfer


----------



## flying-nik (30. Januar 2004)

hey @ all !

wat macht ihr *morgen/übermorgen*? 
Hätt nochma Lust auf 'ne kleine Session   naja iss halt sche**? wetta...
*OF* wär auch nochmal geil... 
geht einer von euch *Feldberg* rocken ?  


r!de on


----------



## Sheep (2. Februar 2004)

hi ich wollte nnur ma fragen ob jemand bock hat so gegen 12 zu streetn war jetzt ne halbe woche net mehr bikn wird wieder zeit  also wer zeit und bock hat
muss mir nur kurz schreiben wo und wann und dann lass ma roggn

greez
sheep


letzte hoffnung nach der schule bikn zu gehn


----------



## fastmike (2. Februar 2004)

salve,alle die sich fürn franky angesprochen fühlen,am sonntag den 8.2.04 treffen am oberen parkplatz um 2 wegen neuem streckenverlauf und vereinsanschluß  gruß MIKE


----------



## THEYO (2. Februar 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> salve,alle die sich fürn franky angesprochen fühlen,am sonntag den 8.2.04 treffen am oberen parkplatz um 2 wegen neuem streckenverlauf und vereinsanschluß  gruß MIKE


da bin ich dann wohl auch ma dabei


----------



## flying-nik (2. Februar 2004)

hi @ all   

wer von euch hat bock auf 'ne kleine session am *WoEnde*? 
je nach wetter könn wir ja nochmal nach Offenbach...
auf! meldet euch ma 

@ *JO* hoffentlich kriegste schnell 'ne neue Gabel    

r!de on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (3. Februar 2004)

gude nik,samstag entweder OF oder endlich mal wieder annen berg,kommt aufs wetter an,werde am freitag nochma schreiben wo mer uns treffe


----------



## flying-nik (3. Februar 2004)

joa... ich wär am Samstach fur Offenbach oder city -  Feldi eher nit, da 'n Freund von mir mitkopmmen will.... naja, der iss halt noch  'n krasser n00p in sachen bike und könnt dann glaub ich nit so mithalten  .... 

naja.. schaun mer mal dann sehn mer schonn
r!de on


----------



## Freeriderdh (3. Februar 2004)

Servus Jungs, also Mike ich denk die sache mim Franky könnte interessant sein, werd wohl am sonntag hinfahren. Is schon krass was ich für bikegeile Wetterberichte gehört hab, soll schon richtig Frühlings-feeling die Tage geben!
So ein shit das mein bike im arsch ist!

Ride ON


----------



## fastmike (4. Februar 2004)

salve jan,was isn fetz an deinem hobel?lässt sich da gar nix bis zum WE?


----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (4. Februar 2004)

Ich wäre dafür das wir am Sonntag ne Streetsassion machen, da da einfach die Zeil, alte Opa und so weiter alles etwas leerer ist .. da macht es einfach mehr FUN wenn man nicht die ganze time auf irgendwelche leute die da rum irren achten muss.... 14 uhr an der Haupwache wo die Skater versuchen zu skaten. Wäre geil wen da ne klene (riesige) Gruppe zusamm kommen könnte.

dann würd ich mal sagen bis Sonntag
cu Neo & Atari


----------



## *JO* (4. Februar 2004)

Neo /dirt rulez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre dafür das wir am Sonntag ne Streetsassion machen, da da einfach die Zeil, alte Opa und so weiter alles etwas leerer ist .. da macht es einfach mehr FUN wenn man nicht die ganze time auf irgendwelche leute die da rum irren achten muss.... 14 uhr an der Haupwache wo die Skater versuchen zu skaten. Wäre geil wen da ne klene (riesige) Gruppe zusamm kommen könnte.
> 
> dann würd ich mal sagen bis Sonntag
> cu Neo & Atari


Sonntag komm ich auch aber später ich ruf dann an frag wo ihr seit   
mfg JO


----------



## fastmike (5. Februar 2004)

wenns wetter kagge is am WE;dann ne alternative,bike messe pirmasens mit ca.150 m evil.eye trail,höchstwahrsch.auch zum selberfahrn,und supermoto für jedermann auf ner indoorkartbahn  wer hätte interresse auch hinzufahrn?


----------



## Sheep (5. Februar 2004)

güdn abend

also mitn streetn find ich recht gut *grinz*
hab auch bock druffff
dennoch muss ich fragen wieso ihr in die stadt wollt wenn es etwas leerer ist aber trotzdem um 2 die meisten leutz in der stadt sin
dennoch komm ich
wenn jemand zufällig noch bock hat am samstag bzw sonntag um 01:00 uhr noch ma an der hauptwache zu treffn will ma wieder nachts zu roggn

greez
sheep


----------



## THEYO (5. Februar 2004)

ick bin morgen so ab halb 5 in da ciddy, aber biken, net rumstehen und labern.
mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheep (5. Februar 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> ick bin morgen so ab halb 5 in da ciddy, aber biken, net rumstehen und labern.
> mfg
> yo


wo biste um 5? bin dabei


----------



## THEYO (6. Februar 2004)

Sheep schrieb:
			
		

> wo biste um 5? bin dabei


city halt, keinplan wo ich dann bin.... hab kein bock mehr auf feste treffpunkte wo die leute immer erstma ne stunde lang nur rumstehen und warten und eh keiner fährt.....


----------



## fastmike (6. Februar 2004)

wazzzzz uuuuuppp!!!!FEIERABEND also moje geh mer in wald wenns wetta net so doll is,ansonsten könnt ihr ja ma raten wohi  wünsche allen ein bike und knochenheiles WE,tschööööööööööööö


----------



## Sheep (10. Februar 2004)

ay

wer kommtn jetz am we mit zum felly
ich würde samstag vorschlagen fahrn mehr busse
sacht einfach ma an was so geht

greez
sheep


----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (11. Februar 2004)

Hoi leutz

Letzten sonntag waren wir ja leider nur zu 6,
(wahrscheinlich wegen dem wetter morgens, was dann später aber dennoch genial war)
aber es hat dennoch fan gemacht.

Hätte bock diesen Sonntag wieder ne kleine Streetsassion zu machen,
vielleicht kommen ja mehr wenn das wetter mitspielt.

---->    13 uhr Hauptwache wer das den Bikern genehm ?

also postet mal was wenn ihr bock habt.
tschö mfg neo


----------



## *JO* (11. Februar 2004)

*Sonntag
13 Uhr 
Hauptwache *   
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (13. Februar 2004)

Und samstag was geht da?


----------



## *JO* (13. Februar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> *Sonntag
> 13 Uhr
> Hauptwache *
> mfg JO


´


UPDATE*
Sonntag
14 Uhr 
Hauptwache *


----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (17. Februar 2004)

war doch geil diesen Sonntag
waren ja auch ne menge bika da.

Naja da wir aber ja aus der Uni liebenswürdig zum gehen gebeten wurden,
würde ich sagen wir könnten ja mal am *Samstag um 14 Uhr * eine *Streetsassion* machen, *Treffpunkt * wieder der *Hauptwache* und dann einfach weiter zu Uni, da gibst ja viele Lines die man biken kann.
Also wie wärs ?

Mfg Neo


----------



## Trailman (18. Februar 2004)

@ Neo /dirt rulez

am Samstag hätte ich zeit, zwar nur bis 18Uhr oder so, aber ich bin dabei, wenn es statt findet!!!  

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## *JO* (18. Februar 2004)

ich glaub ich kann net    
aber an alle die noch in der Schule sind und Montag/Dienstag auch frai haben da könnte man ja mal was großes langes  planen hätte da so ne Idee   
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (18. Februar 2004)

ich glaub ich kann net    
aber an alle die noch in der Schule sind und Montag/Dienstag auch frei haben da könnte man ja mal was großes langes  planen hätte da so ne Idee   
mfg JO


----------



## flying-nik (20. Februar 2004)

Jop, bin am Samsdach warscheinlich auch mit am Start.
@Trailman
lass ma vorher treffn, ich muss umbedingt deinn neuen HinterbaU sehn  
@ JO
Dienstag wär doch supa...weis nit ob ich am Mo Nachmiddach schon wider fit bin *g  aber wenn du mit deiner "Idee" ds meinst, was ich denke wirds bestimmt *fett*


----------



## WODAN (22. Februar 2004)

Wer ist am Rosenmontag auf dem Feldberg?
War schon lange nicht mehr dort oben und mit dem Bus bin ich auch noch nie geshuttelt.
Also wer Bock hat, meldet Euch!


----------



## THEYO (22. Februar 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist am Rosenmontag auf dem Feldberg?
> War schon lange nicht mehr dort oben und mit dem Bus bin ich auch noch nie geshuttelt.
> Also wer Bock hat, meldet Euch!


guuuude

ich war heute, morgen fährt der bus halt nur alle 2 stunden..... Oben ist eis pur, saumäßig glatt!!

mfg
yo


----------



## WODAN (22. Februar 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> guuuude
> 
> ich war heute, morgen fährt der bus halt nur alle 2 stunden..... Oben ist eis pur, saumäßig glatt!!
> 
> ...



Bisher bin ich noch mit Muskelkraft nach oben gekommen, aber nur einmal , dann war immer Schluß   
Ich fahr aber am liebsten in etwas kleineren Grüppchen (so max. 6 Leute), dann sag mal Bescheid wenns mal wieder soweit ist.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (22. Februar 2004)

hi
wie sieht's aus wer hat bock mosche was zu Bauen hab da en guten "Grund" und "Boden" gefunden meldet euch mal wer bock hätte  
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo jeder der bock hast
*
HEUTE*
*16.30*
*HAUPTWACHE*
sind schon ein paar feste zusagen da also bis denne 
mfg JO


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (23. Februar 2004)

Doll...16:30 an der hauptwache...es gibt auch Leutz, die erst ab 18:00 aus'm Büro kommen...arbeitsscheuesgesindel   .

Wäre aber auch beim Bauen dabei...


----------



## THEYO (23. Februar 2004)

guuuuude


wie schautsn morgen aus?? ich will endlich ma wieder ne runde streetn gehen nachdem mein bike und meine gesundheit einigermaßen wiederhergestellt sind......

mfg
yo


----------



## Dr.Velo (23. Februar 2004)

Ich bin morgen so ab 17h. in der City !!!


----------



## *JO* (23. Februar 2004)

hallo
also bei dem Wetterwechseln imoment hab ich keinen bock auf bauen 
aber hab heute vom Phillip und noch so einem gehört das die sich mosche um *14.00* an der *Hauptwache* treffen wollen
ich glaub da fah ich auch hin. Schön streetön Treppen hoppen usw.
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (24. Februar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> also bei dem Wetterwechseln imoment hab ich keinen bock auf bauen
> aber hab heute vom Phillip und noch so einem gehört das die sich mosche um *14.00* an der *Hauptwache* treffen wollen
> ich glaub da fah ich auch hin. Schön streetön Treppen hoppen usw.
> mfg JO


da bin ich dann wohl auch mal wieder am start


----------



## *JO* (24. Februar 2004)

hi
also is zwar keine session
aber für alle die schonmal am Ostbahn hof waren das is jetzt TaBU
wir waren heute da und nachdem wir da ein bissie gesprungen sind kamen die Mänchen in Grün und meinten das wir doch bitte gehen sollten und das dass heute das letzte mal war das wir da gefahren sind sonst gibt es richtigen Ärger!!

werde aber heute noch raus bekommen ob das gelände der Deutschen Bahn gehört und wenn ja haben wir vierlleicht ganz gute Karten da fahren zu dürfen . . .die sind vielleicht auch schneller wie die Stadt  
mfg JO


----------



## fastmike (25. Februar 2004)

wer hätte evt.interresse am 29.2.04 in Gummersbach an einem Kleinem DH-Rennen mitzufahrn?(bissi hinter siegen)teilnehmerzahl begrenzt,warte noch auf genauere infos von den homies dort,just for fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderdh (27. Februar 2004)

Hat zwar nicht aktiv mit dem biken zu tun aber am *22.03.04 (montags um 20:00 Uhr)*. wird im main taunus zentrum im kinopolis dieser xtreamsport movie gezeigt. ich könnte karten organiesieren da ich net weit weg wohne!
Sind im moment zu 4: Mike/Phil/Yo/Ich. Falls noch einer intresse hat, kann er sich ja melden karte kostet 9  und film geht 90 min.!!

Ride On


----------



## Dr.Velo (27. Februar 2004)

Moin,

was geht morgen, so gegen nachmittag is da jemand in der city ??? Ne kleine StrEEtSession wäre doch ganz nice !!!!


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (4. März 2004)

...was is'n am Wochenend? Is' jemand in OF oder im Taunus?


----------



## Da wo Flo is (4. März 2004)

ChaboDeluxe schrieb:
			
		

> ...was is'n am Wochenend? Is' jemand in OF oder im Taunus?


He Chaaab, fieses Bild hast du da neben links in dem wo der rahmen von ner nachricht is. sch... weisst was ich main?
Ich hab wochenende am fahrrad mal bock zu fahren. Affenboch. Muss meiner Freundin allerdings auch bei Omis Geburtagsvorbereitung helfen und die Planung steht noch nich. Also schelag ich mal vohor, dass ich dich anruf und den max.
Jupp?
Gude, hau rein. 

Ach ja, was dann mit den anderen kinnern?


----------



## THEYO (4. März 2004)

Da wo Flo is schrieb:
			
		

> He Chaaab, fieses Bild hast du da neben links in dem wo der rahmen von ner nachricht is. sch... weisst was ich main?
> Ich hab wochenende am fahrrad mal bock zu fahren. Affenboch. Muss meiner Freundin allerdings auch bei Omis Geburtagsvorbereitung helfen und die Planung steht noch nich. Also schelag ich mal vohor, dass ich dich anruf und den max.
> Jupp?
> Gude, hau rein.
> ...





achwas, der is ja auch ma wieder on!!!!!

also ich will am sonntag auch entweder an den feldi oder nach of, was ich mache weis ich noch ned aber am samstag muss ich arbeiten... street is ma wieder nüscht bis morgen abend mind. hab mal wieder mein bike zershreddert..... 

mfg
yo


----------



## Ars Volandi (4. März 2004)

Moin auch,

falls am Samstach was geht, gebt doch mal 'ne Info raus, da wär' ich dann auch am Start!

Greetz, de Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (5. März 2004)

Ich bin SO in OF am start!


----------



## fastmike (5. März 2004)

ich werd eher am sa im wald sein


----------



## Da wo Flo is (5. März 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> achwas, der is ja auch ma wieder on!!!!!
> 
> also ich will am sonntag auch entweder an den feldi oder nach of, was ich mache weis ich noch ned aber am samstag muss ich arbeiten... street is ma wieder nüscht bis morgen abend mind. hab mal wieder mein bike zershreddert.....
> 
> ...


Jupp. Bei mir sieht es auch nach Sonntag aus. Chabo de Luxe plant beide Tage: Samstag Beldferg, Sonntag o...Ach. Peter, wegen Samstag mal mit dem Kollesch kurschliessen!

Wir sehn uns,

Flo


----------



## Freeriderdh (5. März 2004)

Also ich wär gern am Sonntag wieder mal in Of am start.
@THEYO wär cool wenn du auch kommen würdest den mit einer Kurbel lässt es sich schlecht fahren.   
Naja haut rein, vielleicht sieht man sich!

Ride On


----------



## Basscommander (5. März 2004)

Kommt doch alle mal am SO nach O...
Da könnt ihr mich alle zu meinem Ausbildungsende beglückwünschen... hehe  
Ich nehme auch gerne Geschenke entgegen


----------



## THEYO (5. März 2004)

aaalso ich bin definitely morgen nachmittag nach der arbeit (ca. 16:00 h) in der stadt unterwegs meine neue eigenbau hr achse prügeln und vor allem meine ne gewonnene bunnyhop kunst verfeinern  

a sonntag bin ich dann so ab mittach in of und @jan, ja ich bring dir dei kurbelsche mit!

mfg
yo


----------



## Basscommander (6. März 2004)

Sowas... da schau ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster... was muss ich da sehen... Alles weiß. Wäre ich noch zehn Jahre alt, hätte ich maich ja gefreut...

Wie siehts aus... Alle noch am Start? für Sonnag?

Ich bin dabei...

Notfalls wird auf Feldi umgesattelt, wenns wetter net zu schlecht is.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (6. März 2004)

So wie's aussieht wird dat ja wohl nix mit "vorne O und hinten ach"...wegen schnee nicht fahrbar...oddä?

...also ich hätt Bock uff'n Berg zu fahren.


----------



## sickrider (9. März 2004)

ne doch net


----------



## Freeriderdh (13. März 2004)

Moin! Was geht morgen in Offenbach? Hätt bock ma wieder zu fahren und vom Wetter solls sichs auch gut halten!
@theyo wär cool wenn du mir des innenlager geben könntest egal ob city oder Of ich bin morgen dabei!

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (13. März 2004)

Freeriderdh schrieb:
			
		

> Moin! Was geht morgen in Offenbach? Hätt bock ma wieder zu fahren und vom Wetter solls sichs auch gut halten!
> @theyo wär cool wenn du mir des innenlager geben könntest egal ob city oder Of ich bin morgen dabei!
> 
> Ride On




also ich werd wohl dieses we gar ned mehr fahren, bedingt durch abistress und scheiss wetter...... evtl. mal morgen abend wenns trocken ist in der stadt aggressionen ablassen aber sonst eher nüscht...... kannst dich ja mal bei mir über icq melden wegen dem innenlager.....

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (15. März 2004)

Hallo
wollte mal wenn auch etwas spät sagen das wir uns heute um *16.00* an der *Alten Oper*treffen und en bissie Streeten gehen 

mfg JO


----------



## fastmike (17. März 2004)

hat schon auf!Schade das des wetter am WE wieder abkackt,den dann hÃ¤tten mir ma da runner fahrn kÃ¶nnen(ca.2std.)war eh noch nie da und da is des erste KoB race.Wer hÃ¤tte lust evt.nÃ¤chstes WE mitzufahrn zum trainieren.man kann auch ne billige HÃ¼tte mieten(9â¬)und nach dem fahren  und  bis de kopp platzt


----------



## AlpinistTimm (19. März 2004)

Hi Mike,

ich würde mitkommen, kann aber erst nächten Monat, wenn ich Moneten bekommen habe.
Dann gerne.

Bis dann

Gruß Timmeeyyy


----------



## Freeriderdh (20. März 2004)

@ timmmmeyyy
WIe ? Moneten? Haste wieder einen Job?

Ey alle die sich Karten abgecheckt haben net vergessen Montag um 7 uhr auf dem Parkplatz des Mtz in Sulzbach und dann rocken wir zu 14 das Kino!

Ride On


----------



## Basscommander (23. März 2004)

Servus!

Bin Morgen so ab 14:45h am Feldi. Also Oben.
Geh dann so drei, vier mal Fahren... noch jemand Bock?
Ich scheiß da auf's Wetter. Ich hab Moregn frei, und dann wird gefahren (Punkt)  

Basscommander


----------



## *JO* (23. März 2004)

14.45 OBEN ??
hm. . .das schaff ich ent . . vielleicht bin ich dann ab 15.15h unten an der haltestelleund warte auf die 2te fahrt....
mfg JO


----------



## Basscommander (23. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich bin schon noch früher da. So ca. 1,5Std.
Ich hab eh nur bis um 4 Zeit...
Ich lass mich aber von meiner Freundin Shutteln... da kann man ja net so gut zusammen wieder Hoch fahren, es sei denn der Bus fährt unter der Woche öfter, als alle stunde.
Ich denke, da wir nur den Oberen Teil fahren werden, dass wir so einen 20min. Rhytmus haben werden.
Wie auch immer... vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
Wenn Du mein Auto an der Applauskurve parken siehst, dann sind wir auch unterwegs.
Na mal sehen.
Bis dann!

Ich schreib' Dir mal meine Handynummer per PM, dann kannste ja mal anrufen, wenn Du da bist.

Viel Spaß noch!

Basscommander


----------



## fastmike (23. März 2004)

bin auch dabei,habt ihr noch platz zum shutteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (24. März 2004)

Wer hat bock am *Freitag* mal wieder auf ne kleine *Streetsassion*.
Wäre mal wieder Lustig.
So um *15 uhr * an der *Hauptwache.*
Denke das wäre ne gute time für alle.
Bis dann .. ride on   

mfg Neo


----------



## fastmike (24. März 2004)

fahrn am Sa morgen nach merxhausen im Solling bissi DH fahrn,wollen da bis So bleiben,also HÃ¼tte mieten 9â¬.wer hat noch bock mitzukommen(2 std.fahrt)


----------



## THEYO (24. März 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> fahrn am Sa morgen nach merxhausen im Solling bissi DH fahrn,wollen da bis So bleiben,also Hütte mieten 9?.wer hat noch bock mitzukommen(2 std.fahrt)


ich haette verdammt bock........ scheiss abi ich hab gar kein bock mehr......


----------



## fastmike (25. März 2004)

gude yo,kommste mit nach merxhausen?


----------



## THEYO (25. März 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> gude yo,kommste mit nach merxhausen?




ich würd verdammt gern mitkommen.....


aber ichh ab wohl die nächsten 6 wochen leider keine zeit mehr für soclhe aktionen, ich schreib ende april abi un bis dahin is lernstress hoch 10 angesagt. 

beim KoB race in Bischofsmais bin ich aber so wies ausschaut auf jeden fall am start!! evtl. is bis dahin sogar mein neues streetbike fertich und ich kanns da mal über den 4x reissen 

mfg

yo


----------



## Freeriderdh (25. März 2004)

Servus Jungs, ey Mike idee ist klasse nur leider hat sich die lieferung vom Nox wieder auf 2 wochen verschoben also richtung ende der osterferien. Und du weißt ja was Phil und ich in der ersten woche vorhaben. Mh und zum ersten kob kann ich wohl auch net, aber bin auf jedenfall 8/9 Mai beim kob in Bischofsmais dabei, Phil  wird auch am Start sein vielleicht noch der kai ect. Naja denk in Merxhausen wird das beim rennen noch bissi scheiß kalt sein fürs zelten. Aber die idee mit hütte is net schlecht!

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (27. März 2004)

Servus!

Ich hoffe, alle, die mach Merxhausen gefahren sind heben/hatten eine Menge Spaß!
Ich bin morgen mal wieder im großen O am Start.
Mal das 24er HR von meinem Kollegen ausprobieren...hehe
Ich hoffe, dass man morgen trotzdem ein paar von Euch sieht!
Feldi am Diestag war ja auch ein riesen Spaß!  

Bis dann!  

Basscommander


----------



## Basscommander (29. März 2004)

Manomann... da war ja ne menge los in O...  
Wir waren doch zu viert...  
Aber ich hab heute noch ein wenig (ne Menge) Material gebracht. Da kann's am Sonntag wieder mit NS basteln losgehen...hehe  

Bis Sonntag!

Basscommander


----------



## *JO* (1. April 2004)

hi
wer hat heute bock auf OF ? alleine hab ich keinen bock hin zu fahre
mfg JO


----------



## Freeriderdh (11. April 2004)

SOOOO!
Alle die Intresse fürs KOB Rennen in Bischofsmais haben checkt das forum in www.wheelsoverfrankfurt.de
Ich kann besonders In Bischofsmais das nur jedem dhler und fr'er empfehlen ist zu geil da!

Ride ON

Jan M


----------



## Basscommander (21. April 2004)

Wer kommt heute nach O?

Geh heute noch zum Stressabbau nochmal hin, nach der Arbeit.

Wie sieht's aus?

Bis dann!

Viel Spaß noch!  

Basscommander


----------



## Basscommander (22. April 2004)

Mannomann.... da waren ja ne menge Leutz...
Aber ich bin den großen S. gefahren!!! *protz...angeb*  

Bis demnächst mal!

Basscommander


----------



## fastmike (22. April 2004)

gude mo,und geht ab das dingens,oda  wie siehts heute aus mim riden?


----------



## Basscommander (22. April 2004)

ne... eher net, weil noch geburtstagsfeier... (schon wieder...   )

Morgen, nach der Arbeit? So ab halb 8?

Und das Ding geeeht ab wie die Sau... sooo geil!

ps.: hast du das Foto bekommen?


----------



## *JO* (22. April 2004)

guten Tach
wrden mosche en paar leutz in Offenbach sein (is auch teils ne Wahrnung   ) wer hat bock kannja auch mal komme
mfg JO


----------



## Basscommander (23. April 2004)

Ich werde auch da sein. 
Aber erst nach der Arbeit, d.h. so ab 19:30h

Mal sehen, wie das Wetter mitspielt.  

Aber ich schau auf jeden Fall mal vorbei.

Bis dahin...  

Viel Spaß noch!

Basscommander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (23. April 2004)

jou jou das war zu spät . . .  da waren wir schon wiedeer in der Stadt sry 
mfg JO


----------



## Basscommander (24. April 2004)

Hab ich dann auch gemerkt...

na, ja, was solls... war auch so lustig.


----------



## fastmike (29. April 2004)

ei,ei,ei nur noch diese CC-threads am start,was los mit euch  fährt keiner mehr?werde heute abend ma in de wald fahren,vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand


----------



## Freeriderdh (29. April 2004)

gudden ich schau ma hätte heut schon lust ne rundezu düsen vielleicht komm ich so gegen 17 uhr nach dem reifenwechsel!   !

Ride On


----------



## Basscommander (3. Mai 2004)

Sorry, jungs, dass ich am WE net am Start war... mir ist noch was dazwischen gekommen!

Ich hoffe, dass ihr trotzdem vorangekommen seid!?

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Basscommander


----------



## fastmike (3. Mai 2004)

boaaaahhh eeeyyyy,das neue ding geht böse tief,sauber fahrbar


----------



## *JO* (3. Mai 2004)

Ich bin heudöö
mal da . . .halt im Ausland am   Main  so ab 14.30 oda so
mfg JO


----------



## Sheep (3. Mai 2004)

wo seidn da imma am meen


----------



## Basscommander (4. Mai 2004)

Wir werden hier bestimmt keine Wegbeschreibung 'reinposten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheep (4. Mai 2004)

meine frage war ja auch net wo der main is sondern  wo ihr da imma seid


----------



## fastmike (4. Mai 2004)

merkst du eigentlich net,das du net mehr willkommen bist


----------



## Basscommander (4. Mai 2004)

Lohnt es sich auf diese Posts überhaupt zu antworten... NEIN!

Man beachte meinen "Unterstützt eine NecomerBand" Post!

Vielen Dank!

Basscommander


----------



## fastmike (4. Mai 2004)

moin mo,sehn mer uns ma die tage?


----------



## Sheep (4. Mai 2004)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Basscommander (5. Mai 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> moin mo,sehn mer uns ma die tage?


Jou... von mir aus... wenn's wetter morgen gut ist, fahr ich vielleicht mal nach der Arbeit nach O. Mal sehen. kannst ja mal schreiben, ob du da bist, dann kann ich das mal checken... je nach dem, mit welchen Bike ich zur Arbeit fahre, komm ich dann nach O.

Wenn ich mit dem CC Bike zur arbeit fahre, dann komm ich net, wenn ich mit'm Santa komm, dann fahr' ich nach O hinterher.

Kannst dich ja mal per SMS, oder Tel.Gespr. melden, oder ich melde mich.

Bin schon heiß auf den neuen Drop!

bis denne!

Viel Spaß noch!

Basscommander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (10. Mai 2004)

joaa heute Street war NICE !!!    
ich sag nur "wo kann man hier backflips üben ?"      
mfg JO


----------



## Dr.Velo (11. Mai 2004)

war sehr nice heute!!! Ich hab jetzt´n neuen Fahrstil ich fahr nur noch "Veranstaltungen"  das ist einfach KiLLa   
Street und Dirt Suckt Hart  
bis dende !!! 
Probs an den EntenJumpBika auf KTM mit Z150


----------



## fastmike (13. Mai 2004)

guden,wollt ma hören was am WE bei euch so geht?


----------



## THEYO (13. Mai 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> guden,wollt ma hören was am WE bei euch so geht?


ich muss samstag fukkin arbeiten, sonntag f-berg??

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (13. Mai 2004)

ich denk ich fha mosche wiede rins ausland  und am Samstag wahrscheinlich auch . .aber da wahrscheinlich nur wegen baun oda so. . .
aber beides natürlich nur wenns net regnet
mfg JO


----------



## flying-nik (13. Mai 2004)

wer hätt den morgn Bock auf city? wollt vielleicht nochmal streeten. weis aber noch nicht. wenn, dann würd ich so ab ~20.oo fahrn...

ansonsten komm ich vielleicht auch noch Nachmiddachs nach hcabneffO <-... 
war ja schon lang nit mehr da....könnt dann aber nur so 2 stundn...also... 
r!de on


----------



## *JO* (15. Mai 2004)

so ich fah heude mal widdör in den wald wetta is ja schon. . .gestern war auch geil 
mfg JO
wenn noch jemand kommt wärs cool wenn er ne Digicam mitnemen könnte   
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (23. Mai 2004)

hi
ich weiß is noch etwas frühzeitig 
aber wollte mal fragen wer dabei wäre bei einer art Ferienbeginn session ich mein der anfang der Sommerferien muss doch irgendwie gewürdigt werden   
ich dachte vielleicht direkt nach der schule in den "flachen" wald am Main und dann abends nochmal etwas länger in die city ? was würdet ihr davon halten ? und wer wäre dabei ?
(es dürften auch nicht schüler kommen   

ansonsten allen Realschülern viel Glück für Montag/Mittwoch/Freitag   
mfg JO


----------



## flying-nik (24. Mai 2004)

Ich wär dabei!   
hoffentlich hab ich bis dahin meine dj wider  
r!de on
nik


----------



## Äffel (26. Mai 2004)

Bis dahin dürfte mein Bike auch da sein, ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cableffm (8. Juni 2004)

Dr.Velo schrieb:
			
		

> war sehr nice heute!!! Ich hab jetzt´n neuen Fahrstil ich fahr nur noch "Veranstaltungen"  das ist einfach KiLLa
> Street und Dirt Suckt Hart
> bis dende !!!
> Probs an den EntenJumpBika auf KTM mit Z150




buahahaha-wie war das? maydayvideo,gell?
ich sag nur penis  lol


----------



## fastmike (9. Juni 2004)

guden kleiner penis,wollen wir morgen zusammen rocken im Gebirge


----------



## Dr.Velo (9. Juni 2004)

@ CableFfm----> exakt Maydayvid. mit dem krassen 5m. Drop vom Baugerüst oder irgendwie sowas incl. Kiefer und Fingerbruch bzw. Fingerbrüche!!!

Greetz Dr.


----------



## THEYO (9. Juni 2004)

wo wir schon ma wieder alle hier so versammelt sind: 

wollen mer heut abend ned ma wieder in der stadt en paar hülsenfrüchte verdrücken???


mfg
yo


----------



## fastmike (9. Juni 2004)

wäre heut abend evt.auch mit von der partie,wann und wo?


----------



## THEYO (9. Juni 2004)

so um 7 anner hauptwache???

mfg
yo


----------



## cableffm (17. Juni 2004)

yo mike! 
habs irgendwie eben erst gesehen  am we auf jeden fall!  

hab mir zu allem überfluß heut morgen ersma´n hals verknackst...  
wollt heut eigenlich mal die 661 runter düsen...ärgerlich!

gehe jetz meinen freien tag mit meiner halskrause geniessen!

bis penis jungs


----------



## Basscommander (19. Juni 2004)

Also... da es ja so ausschaut, als ob der Trip nach Winterberg morgen nicht stattfinden wird, werde ich mir mal die Shores in Oberreifenberg zu gemüte führen!

Vielleicht hat ja der ein, oder andere Bock sich zu mir zu gesellen...!  

Bis denn!

Bassi


----------



## fastmike (22. Juni 2004)

hallo ihr kleinen penise,wer kommt am FR mit ins gebirge,so ab 11-12 uhr  wird sicher lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo!achim (22. Juni 2004)

hab donnerstag+freitag frei und man könnte ja mal sehen,was die odenwälder in beerfelden gebastelt haben, wenn kein lift läuft kann man auch zur not hochkurbeln/schieben. (oder war was spezielles gemeint mit gebirge?)
habe samstag allerdings meinen rahmen mit taunusfels "bearbeitet"   und muß da erstma ne offene wunde am unterrohr zuspachteln weil ich sonst bei dem anblick  :kotz:
winterberg wäre auch drin,aber freitag mittag ist verkehrstechnisch übel,
höchstens in die rhön? war denn überhaupt jemand da?   
                                GREETZ


----------



## fastmike (22. Juni 2004)

kumpel von mir war am feuerberg,is halt nix dolles da,ungefähr taunus-style,will mir des aber auch anschauen,meine eiglt.unser gebirge,wegen Freitag ma sehn,bin auch zu anderen rides dabei,je nach wetter  wir schwätzen


----------



## cableffm (22. Juni 2004)

muß fr. arbeiten-du weißt...hoffe wir kommen so nochma hin!

MITTWOCH GEHEEEEEHTS LOOOOOOOS PENIIIIIS


----------



## fastmike (22. Juni 2004)

PEEEEEEEEENIS;freu mich auch schon total drauff  DOWNHILL VON 3800 M RUNTER,das wird geil


----------



## THEYO (23. Juni 2004)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuude ihr alle!!

sacht mal ich hätt' da mal nen vorschlag: heut abend ne runde in der stadt streetn gehen und im anshcluß dann auf ner leinwand oder so (glaub an der konsti steht eine) gemütlich fußball zu kucken. wer hat sonst noch so bock???

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (23. Juni 2004)

würd gern aber erstens regnet es gerade wie shice. .. und 2tens hab ich mich schon wo anders verplant 
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cableffm (23. Juni 2004)

am eschenheimer tor steht auch ne leinwand-werd da sein  
gutes wedder is auch

penis


----------



## THEYO (23. Juni 2004)

cableffm schrieb:
			
		

> am eschenheimer tor steht auch ne leinwand-werd da sein
> gutes wedder is auch
> 
> penis



werd pünktlich zur halbzeit wohl auch da sein!


----------



## flying-nik (23. Juni 2004)

Tach Leutz! 

also.. wenn morgen ma gutes Wetter iss bin ich mitm Äffel unterwegs - durch die ciddy cruisen....treffn uns um 14.oo am Weißen Stein [U1 2 3 Haltestelle]
wer bock hat soll mit- / Nachkommn !



Bin kurz vorher nochma im icq [ 326713792 ]

achja... hätt einer am SO Bock auf hcabneffO <- ?

r!de on
nik


----------



## *JO* (23. Juni 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> werd pünktlich zur halbzeit wohl auch da sein!


uhäää    . . .anaj da hat einfach das glück gefehlt   
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (24. Juni 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> uhäää    . . .anaj da hat einfach das glück gefehlt
> mfg JO



naja wenn man einfach zu doof ist nen ball ins tor zu kriegen, dann hat man auch kein glück verdient. mit glück (und sonst nix anderem) sind die flaschen vor 2 jahren ins finale gekommen.....


----------



## cableffm (24. Juni 2004)

ach viel besser waren doch die gesichter anner oper und hptwache danach...mannmann...  

hier mike, brauch mal die an und abflugzeiten und die flugnummern!

gehabt euch wohl penisse


----------



## fastmike (24. Juni 2004)

guden,hab vorhint überwiesen,mein handy is leer,ruf mich ma auffe abbeit an,hab deine nummer nemmer,penis penis penis


----------



## *JO* (24. Juni 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> mit glück (und sonst nix anderem) sind die flaschen vor 2 jahren ins finale gekommen.....


stimmt


----------



## THEYO (28. Juni 2004)

tach auch ihr alle!

wie wärs denn mit heut abend ner gediegenen gechillten street runde?? wirklich was reißen is aufgrund von körperlicher zerstörtheit bei mir im moment eh nicht möglich, aber bissl was geht schon!

also sacht was!

mfg
yo


----------



## Rm7 Flame (28. Juni 2004)

jo bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cableffm (28. Juni 2004)

bin im urlaubsfieber


----------



## *JO* (28. Juni 2004)

jou yo du bist immer so spontan . . . 
mal einen tag früher


----------



## BOOZE (28. Juni 2004)

Genau!
Oder auch zwei, wie früher.
Ach früher war eh alles besser.

Die Jugend von heute, immer in Hektik, ne ne

Also sagt rechtzeitig bescheid

bescheid


----------



## THEYO (29. Juni 2004)

ihr seid einfach alle zu unflexibel! flexibilität - DAS wort das unsere zukunft bestimmen soll falls wir mal alle irgenwie jobs ham wollen.,... da habt ihr wohl keine chance! was soll aus euch blos werden??

..... ich könnt schon wieder kotzen vor meinen ganzen dummen sprüchen   

egal, war lustisch heut abend!

bin ab morgen abend ersma wieder weg, braucht also keine angst vor spontanterror zu haben bis samstag 

mfg
yo


----------



## fastmike (29. Juni 2004)

Es is soweit,endlich gehts mim rad zum höchsten berg spaniens,downhill hacken auf teneriffa für 2 wochen ole,ole  wünsch euch hier gutes wetter zum fahrn,bis denne


----------



## *JO* (29. Juni 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> Es is soweit,endlich gehts mim rad zum höchsten berg spaniens,downhill hacken auf teneriffa für 2 wochen ole,ole  wünsch euch hier gutes wetter zum fahrn,bis denne


viel spass *NEID*
. . .mitm neuen Zweirad oder mitm alten roten ?  
mfg JO


----------



## cableffm (29. Juni 2004)

grmpfff...die zeit geht net rum....    

schönes wetter euch hier allen penissen


----------



## Basscommander (30. Juni 2004)

Servus°

Ich wünsche euch 2 viel Spaß!   

Bin heute Abend nochmal im Wald!

So ab 19:20h, oder so.

Vielleicht sieht man ja mal den einen oder andren!

Tschö!


----------



## ey-le-an (1. Juli 2004)

verkaufe ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item

#edit : hab mal die Artikelnr. entfernt.
Die Kollegen haben recht, das gehört nicht hierher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (1. Juli 2004)

Was hat das hier zu suchen?


----------



## *JO* (1. Juli 2004)

mich intresiert viel eher. . .warum ??


----------



## THEYO (4. Juli 2004)

So jungs!

ich würd mal wieder vorschlagen das wir heut abend uns in der city auf ner leinwand das EM-Finale geben or??

sacht ma wat!

yo


----------



## *JO* (4. Juli 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> So jungs!
> 
> ich würd mal wieder vorschlagen das wir heut abend uns in der city auf ner leinwand das EM-Finale geben or??
> 
> ...


      
. . .du weißt warum. . .


----------



## cableffm (5. Juli 2004)

PENIS aus tenriffa!

tom,und mike gruessen euch alle ihr daheimgebliebenen,wetter is sehr gut 30 grad sand sonne und maedels auch,...berg is der hammer-lavafelder, kiefernhaine bis runter zum meer.

stecken jetz unsere pimmel ins salzwasser und plotschen einen  

bis neulich


----------



## THEYO (10. Juli 2004)

guuuuudä!

ich bin morgen ab ca. 11:00 in unserm hochgebrige, der phil und der jan sind wohl auch dabei, wer sonst noch??

mfg

yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (15. Juli 2004)

OLA,MUCHACHOS QUE TAL?sind wieder im lande,wollt ma hören wer am samstag oben ist,wetter soll ja gut werden


----------



## THEYO (15. Juli 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> OLA,MUCHACHOS QUE TAL?sind wieder im lande,wollt ma hören wer am samstag oben ist,wetter soll ja gut werden




guuude mike!

ich werd wohl am samstag auf jeden fall am start sein!
kommst du heut abend um 9 auch an die Hauptwache, wegen der rittershausen-besprecherei??


mfg
yo


----------



## fastmike (19. Juli 2004)

wazzzzzzzz uppppppppp!******* war das nass gestern am berg,wie schauts wer is morgen-übermorgen so ab 18.00 ma im wald?


----------



## barthez (19. Juli 2004)

Guuude!

Allerdings, Schweinewedder!!!
Aber geil wars...hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch!!! 
Meine Nachbarin hätte fast nen Herzinfarkt bekommen, als ich nur 
in nasser U-hose und mit Matschgesicht aus dem Auto bin!

Hoffe, ihr seid alle heil heimgekommen gestern?!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## fastmike (19. Juli 2004)

gude,ja war auf jeden fall geil,die mädels vom burgerking drivethru ham mich ganz seltsam angegafft wegen meiner schlammfresse und nacktem oberköpper,hau rein dennis


----------



## fastmike (30. Juli 2004)

moin,chochos was gehtn so am WE?werde evt. morgen mal zum feuerberg fahren,da kann mer umsonst lift benutzen,war eh noch nicht da,soll ja etwas  da sein aber ma schaun


----------



## Basscommander (31. Juli 2004)

Bin heute mal im Wald am Start...

so ab 16:30h

bis denne ihr Conjos!  

Mo


----------



## Freeriderdh (31. Juli 2004)

Gude Bassi, hast lust wieder donnerstag abend zum Race zu fahren ( nach Lauscha). Phil yo und ich sind sehr warscheinlich am start. Ich denk die fahrt würd 2 stunden dauern. Liegt bissi näher als Tabarz. Haut rein!

Ride On


----------



## flying-nik (1. August 2004)

bin heute mitn paar kollegn unterwegs - warscheinlich ciddycruisen 
wennn, dann sind wir so ab ~halb 9 in der Stadt. Wär lustig wenn noch 'n paar dazukommn würden

ride on
nik


----------



## cableffm (1. August 2004)

komm grad vom feldi-kurbel im conyo-falle also aus....grrr  

trail is übrigens doch net so zerstört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (1. August 2004)

cableffm schrieb:
			
		

> -kurbel im conyo-



wie hastn das geschafft???


----------



## Basscommander (1. August 2004)

Bin leider nicht am Start... muss arbeiten...  

Ich kann auch net mit nach Tabarz!    
Da ziehen wir grad um...    

Aber beim KoB in Winterberg bin ich auf jeden dabei!

Viel Spaß!

Mo


----------



## cableffm (2. August 2004)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> wie hastn das geschafft???




bin ungeschickter weise nachm klitzekl jump ausser bahn und am baum abgeprallt-kette verdreht u hussefelt verbogen...  

aber die new crank is moin scho da und die kett is aach ersetzt!

ab moin(hoffe ich!) also widder a start

CHOCHO


----------



## AlpinistTimm (2. August 2004)

Ich will endlich eine richtige Strecke am Feldberg.


----------



## THEYO (2. August 2004)

TIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


bit du auch noch am start oder wie???
hab dich ja ewig ned mehr gesehen

mfg
yo


----------



## WODAN (3. August 2004)

Hi!
Ist Jemand diese Woche auf dem Feldberg unterwegs, würde mich dann mal anschließen?
Oder nächste Woche mal nach Todtnau?
MfG


----------



## AlpinistTimm (3. August 2004)

Hallo Theyo.
Wir können uns gerne mal wieder treffen.
Klar bin ich noch am start.
Aber meine kurbel am HT in im Arsch.
Wenn du wieder in der City bist, kannste ja bescheit sagen
MFG TIMMEEYYY


----------



## fastmike (5. August 2004)

moin,timeeyyy,bin wahrsch.heut abend da


----------



## AlpinistTimm (6. August 2004)

Der neue Drop in Offenbach im Wald ist geil.
Aber wir müssen den irgendwann noch höher und stabieler bauen.
So ein Meter, oder bissel mehr geht noch oder ??
Gelle Mike

Gruß Timmeeeyyy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (6. August 2004)

Braindead FFM schrieb:
			
		

> Der neue Drop in Offenbach im Wald ist geil.
> Aber wir müssen den irgendwann noch höher und stabieler bauen.
> So ein Meter, oder bissel mehr geht noch oder ??
> Gelle Mike
> ...



jou da geht noch was


----------



## WODAN (7. August 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ist Jemand diese Woche auf dem Feldberg unterwegs, würde mich dann mal anschließen?
> Oder nächste Woche mal nach Todtnau?
> MfG



Wow, anscheinend fährt hier keiner auf dem Feldberg oder hat Lust mal etwas anderes zu sehen als nur den Wald um die Ecke mit seiner 500m langen Strecke. Schade!


----------



## h-walk (7. August 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, anscheinend fährt hier keiner auf dem Feldberg oder hat Lust mal etwas anderes zu sehen als nur den Wald um die Ecke mit seiner 500m langen Strecke. Schade!


Schade, ich war um 13:30 oben...war arschheiß...außerdem viele Wandervögel und *********in den Trails  ...der einzige spaßige Track (hinterer Wurzelweg) dann die ********************* vor mir...Vielen Dank, daß ich dafür 19 Kilo hochgeochst hab...
Ich fahr lieber wieder abends "in" der Woche..  

Greez
H-Walk

PS: Next WE-> Feuerberglift in der Rhön


----------



## AlpinistTimm (8. August 2004)

Wenn einer Nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag aufen Feldi kommen würde, wäre cooool.
Ich bin nämlich auch da. 
Genauen Termin gebe ich noch an.
GRUß TIMMMEEEYYYY


----------



## THEYO (9. August 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, anscheinend fährt hier keiner auf dem Feldberg oder hat Lust mal etwas anderes zu sehen als nur den Wald um die Ecke mit seiner 500m langen Strecke. Schade!




feldberg is im moment ned so geil, weil rennsaison läuft noch


----------



## fastmike (13. August 2004)

gar nix mehr los hier,naja liegt best.daran das ihr euch nur noch an euren kleinen pimmeln rumspielt oder in tabarz seid,wohin ich jetzt auch gleich aufbrechen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cableffm (14. August 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> gar nix mehr los hier,naja liegt best.daran das ihr euch nur noch an euren kleinen pimmeln rumspielt oder in tabarz seid,wohin ich jetzt auch gleich aufbrechen werde




wer spielt hier an seinen pimmeln rum???!

viele gruesse aus der toskana an alle kleinen conyos in allemagne!

spielt euch nicht an den pimmeln rum denn das ist ungesund!

bin dienstag wieder da un kanns kaum erwarten widda aufm esel zu sitzen....  

gehabt euch wohl kleine conyos!

bis gestern


----------



## Basscommander (20. August 2004)

Servus°

So, ihr Conjo's... hehehe

Morgen wäre doch mal wieder Opencreek angesacht...

Schieß auf Regen...

Wir haben zwar "Shopfest" beim Montimare, aber wenn auch nur ne Stunde morgen die Sonne scheint, werde ich auf die Würstchen etc verzichten und Biken gehen... wer wäre noch am Start?

Bis denne!

Mo


----------



## cableffm (23. August 2004)

148. feldbergfest forever


----------



## fastmike (23. August 2004)

ja man das FB-fest hat mächtig gerockt mit der DH-kapelle gestern,chocho wespenstich wieder verheilt?wenns net pisst bin ich später ma im conjo-forest


----------



## jona$ (24. August 2004)

der kollege MOOO hat am sonntag heimlich mit seiner herzdame in winterberg fürs kob-rennen trainiert.. nur so just for info   


conjo-greetz an den main


----------



## höllenpferd (24. August 2004)

würd ja auch gerne am berg trainineren, nur brauch ich dazu ne mitfahrgelegenheit   

conjo greez back


----------



## Basscommander (25. August 2004)

Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen... ICH war *nicht* in Winterberg!!!
Leider...


----------



## fastmike (25. August 2004)

ei mor du bist ja aach net de rischtische mmoooooooooo  ,naja mo in geheimer matschmission,isch waaas es net,feldi war bestimmt mehr stimmung,mit der DH-kappelle un so,@jonas:was gehtn glied,fuss wieder fit,evt.nächstes WE winterberg?


----------



## jona$ (28. August 2004)

logenzack man, alles fit!

icke fahr morgen mitm romeo (theworldburns hier on board) wieder nach winnabersch.... regen is mir doch so schaaaaaaaaisssegal... hauptsache attacke!

ausserdem brauch meine neue gabel (z1 statt knack-siff-flex-psylo) auch mal bisschen schmerzen, gelle


----------



## Basscommander (1. September 2004)

SERVUS°

Heute ist bei mir mal wieder Opencreek angesacht, nach der Arbeit.
Also so ab 19:30h
Wer hat noch boch auf ein wenig Entspannung am Abend?

Bis denne!

Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cableffm (1. September 2004)

das wetter wird gut morgen....


----------



## jona$ (3. September 2004)

hat downhill-frankfurt schon konkrete pläne bzgl. KoB-race in winterberg?

wer? wann los? wo übernachten?

grüße an den main!


----------



## THEYO (4. September 2004)

jona$ schrieb:
			
		

> hat downhill-frankfurt schon konkrete pläne bzgl. KoB-race in winterberg?
> 
> wer? wann los? wo übernachten?
> 
> grüße an den main!



hab ihm woffm board mal nen enstprechenden thread eröffnet, 
kuckst du bei
www.woffm.de

cya!
yo


----------



## Freeriderdh (9. September 2004)

Sers, also morgen wenns sich das Wetter hält bin ich und der Mike sehr warscheinlich an der Rinne zu finden.

Ride On


----------



## fastmike (13. September 2004)

ja was ist denn hier los?gibts in und um FFM nur noch CC-warmduscher und keine DH-ler,freerider mehr?also auf leute verabredet euch ma bissel mehr hier!bin später ma im wald,so ab 5


----------



## cableffm (13. September 2004)

na chocho, alles klar bei dich?  krasses happening yesterday am feld!   checkt mal digá-sports.de- da gibts freeride wochen-mann würd ich da gern hin...  

bis glied

http://www.my-penis.org/images/bouquet.jpg 
sowas ekelhaftes hehehe


----------



## fastmike (15. September 2004)

wie schauts?geht heute jemand irgendwo riden,sacht mal an


----------



## cableffm (15. September 2004)

wir sitzen alle im cafe karin und lassen uns nen 2 ten pimmel wachsen!
danach fahren wir noch ein bissl in der city bis unsere rosetten brennen!


----------



## fastmike (16. September 2004)

moin,chochos werd so ab ca.15.00 bei uns sein,wetter sehr geil heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. September 2004)

Guden!
Wann seid Ihr denn mal wieder auf dem Feldberg?
Gruß aus der Wetterau!


----------



## neikless (24. September 2004)

servus,

ich habe das MTB-Freeride-Fieber aus canada (whistler)
wo ich eigentlich zum snowboarding und *lernen war mit
nach hause gebracht ... bin somit noch anfänger habe mir diesen 
sommer ein freerider gekauft und bin etwas im taunus 
geshredded und ein mal war ich in der rhön am feuerberglift
bikepark ist sehr nett auch wenn für euch das sicher easy ist mich bringt
das ganze doch schon an meine grenzen ... ja ich muss noch viel lernen
da bring es wohl wenig zu fragen ob ich mit euch fahren kann denn ich würde euch nur aufhalten aber vielleicht nimmt sich mal jemand ein herz und zeigt mir ein paar nette strecken zb vom feldberg nach o´schel oder königstein
oder sonst wo wo ich etws üben kann .. von kö.und o. fährt ja auch der bus   

freu mich über alle tips und vorschläge

gruss n.


----------



## neikless (26. September 2004)

Hi Leutz

war heute mal auf dem feldberg
naja es war kalt und die abfahrt
war für mich kaum fahrbar
*ich hasse nasse wurzel    auauauaaaah

habe neuen reifen getesten schwalbe
big betty kann ich auf den ersten eindruch durchaus
empfehlen bedonders jetzt bei diesen fiesen muddy trails   

okido wollte das euch nur wissen lassen


----------



## fastmike (5. Oktober 2004)

was gehtn,ich machmich später ma annen berg!so ab 14.30 pimmels


----------



## cableffm (5. Oktober 2004)

me toooo-hoffe ich bekomm die karre rechtzeitig zurück-aber passt bestimmmt  Glied
haste jetz eigentl die fotos gesehn fastglied?


----------



## fastmike (5. Oktober 2004)

ei yo du,ich ham se gsehn,die verdammischte marihuna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (5. Oktober 2004)

wer isn disc ffm,dein neuer freund?


----------



## cableffm (5. Oktober 2004)

ei yo du! des is mein neuer freund der fastglied....looool    
habs irgendwie leider nich mehr geschafft-hoffentlich ist freitag gutes wetter für wberg!check morgen fa.

bis gestern


----------



## yo!achim (9. Oktober 2004)

@fastmike:
he mike!  das foto is zwar nix geworden,aber von dem video aus'm baum
hab ich n' pic gezogen. hab's hier mal reingepostet.
zieh dir das mal rein!  
bis demnäxt     yo!achim


----------



## cableffm (9. Oktober 2004)

na ihr kleinen glieder...

bin morgen am penisberg und hoffe dass wieder so gutes wetter wie heut is...  

bis neulich


----------



## fastmike (11. Oktober 2004)

ja ey grande chocho was war los gestern?steckengeblieben?


----------



## cableffm (11. Oktober 2004)

schön wärs,
hab die nacht davor schüttelfrost und fieber bekommen    
durfte dann den tag mit dickem kopp und nas´ bei diesm hammer wetter totschlagen...war nich lustig!
muß auch noch arbeiten heute...  
villeich moin wald nachmittags-training fällt auch erstma aus...


----------



## flying-nik (14. Oktober 2004)

hey Leute

wenn es morgen nicht regnet bin ich mittags in der Stadt unterwegs
denke so ab 13.oo ... erstmal Hauptwache und dann schauen was so geht...
vielleicht trifft man ja den ein oder anderen ...

ride on
nik


----------



## höllenpferd (15. Oktober 2004)

wenns wetter einigermaßen stimmt bin ich morgen am berg oder in offenbach anzutreffen. steht leider noch nicht ganz fest...
hoffe, ich werd den ein oder anderen conjo zu gesicht bekommen


----------



## cableffm (15. Oktober 2004)

ich sonntag auch wenn ich wieder aufgewacht bin


----------



## yo!achim (19. Oktober 2004)

hey jungz,danke nochma für den krankenhaus-shuttle!   
hab nen unterarm-gips und bin raus für ca. 4 wochen. 
hat vielleicht jemand ne blubber oder ähnliches für die nächsten wochen
leihweise?   
bin mittwoch beim treffen wg. vereinsgründung(mike, willste mitfahr'n?)
ansonsten sieht man sich im wald (wenn auch passiv erstma)
falls ich den gips so modifizieren kann,daß 'n controller reinpaßt,bin ich 
auch gerne für'n spielchen zu haben-anfragen erwünscht!  
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höllenpferd (19. Oktober 2004)

wo ist das denn passiert?


----------



## cableffm (19. Oktober 2004)

yo!achim schrieb:
			
		

> hey jungz,danke nochma für den krankenhaus-shuttle!
> 
> 
> kein thema yo! versteht sich ja wohl von selbst!!!
> ...


kannste denn autofahren? zockabend könnte man eh mmal wieder machen-hat jemand downhill domination?!  

gruß,

glied


----------



## yo!achim (19. Oktober 2004)

hey glied!
autofahrn geht,gebrochen is nix,nur extrem überdehnt-also kapselriß und
sehnenentzündung-die flosse ist ziemlich dick,was auch ne infektion von
der genähten wunde sein kann.nehme aber peniscilin und denke das wird
schnell abschwellen.  
downhill-domination hab ich,werd morgen mit dem mike mal zum vereinstreff
fahrn und auch wegen der zockerei was ausmachen.(könnte man eh öfter mal)
denke wir sehn uns morgen


----------



## THEYO (19. Oktober 2004)

hey das hört sich ja gut an mit demm treffen!

war vorhin im bahama bay und hab für 20 leute reserviert, wer allerdings erst um etwa 21:15 aufschlagen, weil ich bis punkt 9 arbeiten muss.

bin übrigens dafür das wir das ganze wenn die formalitäten erledigt sind nochmal ordentlich begießen!!

mfg
jo, aus dem vorläufigen (?) Vorstand!


----------



## cableffm (20. Oktober 2004)

allet gla leutz,

dann sehn mer uns nachher!
muß downhill domination unbedingtestens mal checken...

hoffe das peniscilin wirkt auch abschwellend....    

bis neulich,

gestern

yo, tu dir nich weh wenn du aufschlägst


----------



## cableffm (25. Oktober 2004)

hach war des schee gestern...


----------



## fastmike (24. November 2004)

wer fährt am WE,entweder SA oder SO je nach wetter,mit an die rinne?bissi höhenluft schnuppern,hehe


----------



## cableffm (25. November 2004)

ich evtl-telepenissen wir


----------



## cableffm (28. Dezember 2004)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeey wasn hiää loooos???!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cableffm (14. Februar 2005)

blub!


----------



## fastmike (15. Februar 2005)

ja nix mehr,siehste doch!der ganze frankfurter bereich is komplett zu nem riesiegem CC thread ummuttiert


----------



## cableffm (16. Februar 2005)

alle keine penissen mehr oder muttiert mit der mutti?
kürbis


----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2005)

Moin!

Was ist denn nun mit dem Busshuttle auf den Feldberg?
Ab wann nehmen die denn keine Bikes mehr mit?   

Gruß


----------



## cableffm (16. Februar 2005)

erst ab mai wida anhänga-und kaine baikes,sowait ich wais-hab aba auch schon länga nix probiert


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2005)

der bus 511 nimmt seit 1.1.05 also seit
diesem jahr keine räder mehr mit auch nicht
im gepäckfach ...       :kotz:   

hab jetzt schon so einiges von dieser rinne 
gehört soll bei dieser burg frankenstein sein
würde ich mir diesen sommeer gern mal ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (14. März 2006)

arsch****ende kunstbanausen!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wetter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cableffm (15. März 2006)

NA HAUPTSACHE DU KACKST DIR NICH INS GESICHT...


----------

